
Von Neumann’s First Computer Program (1970) - gballan
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/von-neumanns-first-computer-program
======
dredmorbius
Direct PDF access w/o "reader" crud:

[https://sci-hub.tw/10.1145/356580.356581](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1145/356580.356581)

~~~
opless
FYI This triggers my corporate firewall's "protection". YMMV

~~~
SilasX
Yeah, my browser (firefox, OS X) is showing a revoked certificate.

~~~
dredmorbius
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16951831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16951831)

------
TravelTechGuy
Came here looking for the first “hello world!” Program, ended up learning
something.

~~~
MichaelMoser123
Knuth writing about Neumann - should be more than hello world. I don't know if
Turing wasn't a bit earlier than this, or Zuse for that matter.

~~~
_emacsomancer_
From the paper: "...we should realize that the historical interest of this
program is in great measure due to its connection with the development of
instruction codes for stored program computers; it is not the earliest
instance of a computer program. We have Lady Lovelace's description of a
program for calculating Bernoulli numbers that Babbage wrote for his
Analytical Engine [1, Note G]; A. M. Turing's construction [16] of his
abstract Universal Machine, which involves many important programming
concepts; Eckert and Mauchly's first sample program for the ENIAC [4]; and a
collection of numerical programs, dating from 1944, written by H. H. Aiken, G.
M. Hopper, R. V. D. Campbell, R. M. Bloch, B. J. Lockhart, and others, for the
Harvard Mark I [10, Chs. 4, 6]. "

~~~
jhoechtl
Carefully neglecting Zuse's Plankalkül?

~~~
gjm11
Maybe not; Zuse is mentioned a couple of paragraphs later, so it doesn't seem
that Knuth is trying to pretend he didn't exist.

------
cup-of-tea
Why are you linking to Twitter and not to the actual paper?
[http://fermatslibrary.com/s/von-neumanns-first-computer-
prog...](http://fermatslibrary.com/s/von-neumanns-first-computer-program)

~~~
ape4
For once the Twitter comments are actually good. A gif of the merge sort and
another giving its big-O rating.

~~~
tuckermi
Do you have a link to the Twitter comments that you can share?

~~~
slbenfica
[https://twitter.com/fermatslibrary/status/991301499799195648](https://twitter.com/fermatslibrary/status/991301499799195648)

